# LED Tail lights!



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd share this with everyone. I was surfing the interwebs and came across these badass looking tail lights for the Cruze and the equally badass headlights. 

Chevy Cruze LED Tail lamp products, buy Chevy Cruze LED Tail lamp products from alibaba.com

Smithclub Chevy Cruze Audi Type LED Headlight - eBay (item 150574265115 end time Apr-07-11 09:36:20 PDT)

I contacted the guy about the taillights and he replied within about 2 hours (a pretty good sign), and he didnt give me a price but he said they would be for sale on ebay pretty soon. The headlights seem to be pretty good quality. Once I get the money, I might take the risk and get them. You never know till you try.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah I am a huge fan of the benz style taillights, shame they are 400$, and that I am poor


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> Just thought I'd share this with everyone. I was surfing the interwebs and came across these badass looking tail lights for the Cruze and the equally badass headlights.
> 
> Chevy Cruze LED Tail lamp products, buy Chevy Cruze LED Tail lamp products from alibaba.com
> 
> ...


I have seen other sites from overseas that also have a ton of accessories for our Cruzes, BUT what about import duties or tariffs or whatever they are called. How do you know the final cost BEFORE you order?


----------



## Cruzin mando (Apr 19, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I have seen other sites from overseas that also have a ton of accessories for our Cruzes, BUT what about import duties or tariffs or whatever they are called. How do you know the final cost BEFORE you order?


If you pay for shipping it should already be included in your invoice

me and my friends import from japan alot


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

why would you guys ruin your cruzes with a "copy-cat" version of benz style. I think thats really pointless and if you were going to change the tail lights atleast come up with something original. I think that those benz style tail lights (found on ebay) wouldnt last longer then an oil change! Cheap design! Cheap material!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> why would you guys ruin your cruzes with a "copy-cat" version of benz style. I think thats really pointless and if you were going to change the tail lights atleast come up with something original. I think that those benz style tail lights (found on ebay) wouldnt last longer then an oil change! Cheap design! Cheap material!


agreed...i haven't seen many cheap no name parts do to well...generally with these tail lights you will get alot of leds burning out...i have found this problem with any cheap led...you may also have an issue with condensation building up in them..


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> why would you guys ruin your cruzes with a "copy-cat" version of benz style. I think thats really pointless and if you were going to change the tail lights atleast come up with something original. I think that those benz style tail lights (found on ebay) wouldnt last longer then an oil change! Cheap design! Cheap material!


First of all, I have these tail lights. Second of all, don't talk about a product when you yourself never tried them on. Sure you may not like them, but i'm sure you never seen them in person. Also, its a personal taste, if you dont like them sure i respect that. Just don't go bagging on a product that comes from KOREA not CHINA. Its not Chinese made, but korean made and they do a darn good job. as for LED's running out ... never had that happen to me, i had those tail lights for over 4 months and they all work perfect. Please next time, if you're going to talk smack do it with evidence, because frankly you don't have any, at least not for this product you dont.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

kevin1214 said:


> First of all, I have these tail lights. Second of all, don't talk about a product when you yourself never tried them on. Sure you may not like them, but i'm sure you never seen them in person. Also, its a personal taste, if you dont like them sure i respect that. Just don't go bagging on a product that comes from KOREA not CHINA. Its not Chinese made, but korean made and they do a darn good job. as for LED's running out ... never had that happen to me, i had those tail lights for over 4 months and they all work perfect. Please next time, if you're going to talk smack do it with evidence, because frankly you don't have any, at least not for this product you dont.


you are correct. its really hard for someone to say the quality of an item unless they have tried it out themselves. i have personally been surprised by the quality of a few cheap items i bought on ebay. i thought they were cheap quality but lasted me a while. but as far as looks go i dont think it looks good on the cruze. anytime you try to make a car look something that it isnt you cheapen the look of car in my opinion.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

i was going to delete my comment cuz i didn't want to start a flame war. but i completely understand EBAY and its problems with build quality and etc. but the thing is, SUPERLUX- the company that makes this, is the only company that makes them, they make em for the hyundai genesis, and other korean cars as well, even for the imports lexus whatever you name it. I would be a bit skeptic if it was from China but, i mean at least give Korea a chance.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> I would be a bit skeptic if it was from China but, i mean at least give Korea a chance.


Any company in any country is more than capable of manufacturing crap. It has to do with the people and the process, not where it's done. Many Asian manufacturers are getting pretty good at making quality products, but that certainly doesn't mean there isn't a lot of garbage being exported. It's a case-by-case thing, you can't assume one country is better than another at manufacturing, it's the company.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Any company in any country is more than capable of manufacturing crap. It has to do with the people and the process, not where it's done. Many Asian manufacturers are getting pretty good at making quality products, but that certainly doesn't mean there isn't a lot of garbage being exported. It's a case-by-case thing, you can't assume one country is better than another at manufacturing, it's the company.


I can concur with you on this part; however, i may have to beg to differ as Superlux the company that only makes these LED Lights are the only distributor from what i gathered information from my other club members here in korea. They are the only company that makes them, then distributes them out. So far i have had no one tell me any problems on these tail lights nor even from the Genesis coupe/sedan forums. The only problem i can tell you is probably customer service, as people who would buy them in the states can't get the service they would like to have, considering its all imported.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

That's true about imported products, I have imported lots of parts before without having issues , possibly lucky though. Also it's all in the eyes of the beholder, I like the stock taillights on mine, but mine is still pretty new so I haven't gotten bored with them yet, but as for aftermarket lights, I think these look quite nice, so what if it looks like it's trying to be a mercedes, if someone like them they like them. Obviously not everyone is going to like the same things, that is why there are different types , for different people...+1 on the nice tails.


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

IMO I think they look fantastic! Of course, I love the E-Class Mercedes look.


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

I like the stock tails, although I think it would be cool if there was a LED pattern that didn't copy cat a luxury car. Some company needs to come out with a new design for LEDs.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

I would love it if they made a copy of the new style BMW tail lights (the optic fiber ones)... if id have the money i would pay someone to make them custom just for me!! Mmmm theyre so nice to just stare at


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Protizmenos said:


> I would love it if they made a copy of the new style BMW tail lights (the optic fiber ones)... if id have the money i would pay someone to make them custom just for me!! Mmmm theyre so nice to just stare at



:dazed052: God don't remind me.. I turn zombie when I see them!


----------



## jakemccrary (Dec 8, 2011)

I have had these on my Cruze since the very beginning of January. They are absolutely stunning and I often receive compliments. No problems so far.


----------



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

Those look nice!


----------



## jakemccrary (Dec 8, 2011)

I have them, you have to wire them yourself. They are totally worth it. They aren't plug in play with US Cruze.


----------

